# My 72g bowfront vivarium journal



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Shout out to Mike at NE Herp for the awesome tank, if anyone is local they should definitly check out the store, if not the great website. In any event, here she is... Psyched to get this started, well see how it goes.

I was going to use the clay method for the BG but decided I would go with great stuff instead due to the size of the tank.

Well it's gonna be a long build but here's the pics of the fresh tank.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow! That is a great tank. I'm really looking forward to seeing what you do with this huge tank. I'm starting a 26 bowfront when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

Im in the process of a 46 bow that should get up this weekend! =)


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

What top do you plan on using?


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Im going to get a couple pieces of glass cut to cover the rectangular portion of it. Then where the tank bows out i want to put circulation fans and cover the rest with potentially *LEXAN*. Anybody have experience with lexan and its longevity? I want something to not warp..


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

well lexan will warp with the humidity. I know they sell a glass hinged top for bows but there a little expensive but i think your better off than lexan. Il update you with what i plan on doing as im not set on what im doing yet. The only issue i have with the glass top is that there is no ventilation so the front glass will pretty much be fogged 24/7 so idk what to do


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

I use the hinged (versa top ) glass tops on my 46 bow. In my opinion they work and it maintians a high huidty in the viv. After a day of two the galss doesn't fog up any more and it is just beads up with water. Its not crystall clear but you can see inside no problem. One word of caution: depending on what species of frog is in the viv you may want to consider using a fan to ciruclate the air in the viv.


----------



## rkues (Dec 14, 2010)

Has any one started with a rectangular versa-hood or solid sheet of glass and then cut a piece of plywood to fit the bow area. I am thinking that the hinges could work if you had the same thickness of plywood as the glass. Paint it, drill it and only have to open a small hinged area for feeding area. Could put vents with desk grommets that open and close to moderate humidity.


----------



## DougP (Feb 9, 2010)

rkues said:


> Has any one started with a rectangular versa-hood or solid sheet of glass and then cut a piece of plywood to fit the bow area. I am thinking that the hinges could work if you had the same thickness of plywood as the glass. Paint it, drill it and only have to open a small hinged area for feeding area. Could put vents with desk grommets that open and close to moderate humidity.


You don't need the hinges to connect the glass to the plywood. Just add a handle so you can lift it off. Plywood that thin will sag badly use 1/2" if you have it on hand.
Doug


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I have had a 3/8" thick lexan top on my 90g for over 5 years with no warpage. It is not cheap, but has worked out very well.


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

boombotty said:


> I have had a 3/8" thick lexan top on my 90g for over 5 years with no warpage. It is not cheap, but has worked out very well.


Yeah i have a hook-up for some free 1/2 inch lexan and cut to whatever size i want. Thanks for the noted experience.

Another question, would in air circulation fans be more or less beneficial then putting fans flush mounted with the top. Successful meaning keeping high humidity and keeping the glass as clear as humanly possible.


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

So quick update.... Got the false bottom together, just gotta put the supports in for it 
























As you might see the front of the tank will have a very small low flow stream. The water will follow the bow curve of the tank 
I'll be meeting up with Mike from NE Herp to get going on a pretty cool top design that will feature a ventilation system that mike thought of. It's pretty epic, and I'll let him chime in if he wants to share the design. So far there's only one inhabitant besides the moss...








Girlfriend gave me the frog as well as a TON of silicone and black greatstuff (best GF of the year award ? ) haha
Also thought I'd share what she got for valentines day...








Got her a pandora bracelet... With a Froggy twist 
And the happy valentine


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Update!!! 

My question for everybody is.... Do you think this hardscape takes up too much room? I could make the trees smaller, keep in mind the left side is only 75% done, and the right side maybe 10% done (clearly)


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

What frogs are you planning on having in your viv? If they are a bit smaller, they can utilize those butress roots as more area to climb on (even more so if you plant epiphytes towards the top).

On the other hand, I notice even my larger frogs like terribilis and tincs will climb up structures to stronger plant canopies, it's kind of like a second story.


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm sort of torn between a group of terribilis or maybe some pums. I had this view of how the tank would look with just a few neos planted high up on the trees, like they would naturally. And then to have a good selection of mini orchids mounted on branches that are going to be used. The floor would be minimally planted with a heavy layer of leaf little. Well see how it plays out though


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Sounds like a pretty good terribilis tank to me, plenty of floor space and large enough roots that they can climb on. Pretty similar to mine, it's a 65 gallon, I just have a few larger broms up top for them to perch on occasionally and the dirftwood in the tank is large enough that they climb all over it. Most of my pum tanks have a lot more broms for their tad rearing.


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Ya, I'll have to see how many broms I actually end up having in it when it's planted. But as of right now I don't plan for many broms, just 3 maybe 4 colorful ones


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Update: got the other buttress pretty much finished up. I'll most likely be adding some more roots branching out, but this is it for now.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice buttress!!


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks! I'm in process of adding more roots as we speak


----------



## Ben Wehr (Jan 23, 2011)

Are you going to get a stand that fits the tank? Sorry, it jsut stands out to me. Those butresses are a good frame, what do plan on doing to finish them? Clay? GS? Vines? I'm excited to see. Also, will that false bottom fit in the tank with the center brace or doesn't it have a center brace? Are you planing on having any water feature/stream/ or pond. Just thinking of floor space for larger frogs. I can invision how this could turn out and a terribilis group might look real cool.

One thing you could do for the lids is use the versa tops and not use the back plastic strip and insert another hinge and a strip of acrylic between the front and back glass panel then you could easily drill holes for vents and misters or cords. I have a 76gal half circle that I cut two 3'' holes and screen them over and one has a fan and the other is open. I've put the fan on a timer that comes on intermittenly it holds great humidity and is perfectly clear.


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Ben Wehr said:


> Are you going to get a stand that fits the tank? Sorry, it jsut stands out to me. Those butresses are a good frame, what do plan on doing to finish them? Clay? GS? Vines? I'm excited to see. Also, will that false bottom fit in the tank with the center brace or doesn't it have a center brace? Are you planing on having any water feature/stream/ or pond. Just thinking of floor space for larger frogs. I can invision how this could turn out and a terribilis group might look real cool.


I would like to get a better fitting stand, but I just can't see myself shoveling out a few hundred more dollars when I have one that works now. I may repaint the stand black. As for the tree buttresses I'm going to use great stuff then carve out a look that I'm going for. I will then use drylok tinted (hopefully) brown. I plan on using the exo-terra vines to complete the look, only because I have had good luck with getting moss to grow on then. 
To tell you the truth I think I'm just going to skip the false bottom. My idea is to have a small stream all the way across the front glass, following the bow curve. It will only be the very first 2 inches of the tank. The far right will have a small connected pond, where a waterfall will be. I want to keep the waterfall simple, and plant it. The back wall will be a dripwall made from eco web, and maybe some GS roots, but I'll see as I go. Thanks for the input!


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the top option too, great idea


----------



## Ben Wehr (Jan 23, 2011)

I thought you were going for that front pond idea with the false bottom. The only problem with that is that you loose a lot of ground space which is already minimal bc of the buttresses. I've had great luck/success with using slate or sand stone and making walls for a pond. stack them like bricks with black silicone at the back and inbetween. it's like how you dry stack lime stone for a wall on a house or retainer. you can't see the concrete and it looks like a natural stack of stones. You can do this in a long line for the front pond or just a little pond section. Keep your floor space in mind though. You can't always have every cool design idea in one viv. Maybe take out one buttress and have the waterfall on the other side. You'd have two main focal areas. Idk just some ideas. Looks like it's gonna turn out nice hearing what you're going for. what are you thinking on frogs so far?


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

ahh its a toss up. I'd like to get terribs, but I won't get them if there is too little floor space. I have GL Lamasi now, but for this display I'd like something larger and bolder, suggestions are welcomed!


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Update:
Got some foam work done today, ran out after 3 cans, so I'm off to home depot to get more. Here's where I'm at


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Here's the pics


----------



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

Looking good so far.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

subscribed, excellent build. I had the exact same idea for the tree trunk design


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys! This friday ill have a good chunk of the background completed. Im looking now to find something to tint the drylok im using on the trees brown


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

tstratton said:


> ahh its a toss up. I'd like to get terribs, but I won't get them if there is too little floor space. I have GL Lamasi now, but for this display I'd like something larger and bolder, suggestions are welcomed!


How many frogs are you looking to get? Do you have a budget for the frogs you get for the tank? A group of Galancs would look really flashy...


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

I dont have a really specific budget, but lately i've really liked the look of azureus. I think the "blue" frog thing is really catching my attention, and I would really like a bold and bright animal to display. Maybe a pair of azureus... maybe mint teribs... maybe anything at this point lol. I'm terribly indecisive.


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Andddd a little bit more foamy


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Small update: some very very rough Carving


----------



## 909 (Dec 10, 2010)

very nice i like how you are making the tree keep us posted on your creation lol


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks! I'll keep the pics coming


----------



## neonr0se (Feb 16, 2011)

I really like the tree trunks! 
Definitely gonna be keeping an eye on this build thread


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Wish I woulda saw this earlier today :-( 
That looks great.. and I just got done cleaning up from setting up a 55. 
If i woulda saw this I woulda used the foam I have laying around to recreat. Looks awesome.


----------



## Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks badass so far you should do long root/vines all aroud the tree stumps makes a killer looking tank wish I had took the time and done that on my 55gal.


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I got a bit further on the carving, but it's terribly difficult to get a flush look. If anyone has suggestions on tools for carving please let me know! Lol here's some pics of my progress


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

I see crevaces in the GS, is that what you mean? It's always recommended that if you're carving, add another layer of GS than what you want so that when it is carved down everything is nice and smoooooooth. Sandpaper will get you going!


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah I ended up with some funky looking air pockets, is there any filler out there that's safe to use In a viv? Keep in mind I plan on finishing these buttresses with drylok. If anyone has suggestions let me know I'm open to anything, thanks!


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Why not just fill them with the drylok then?


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh, I have never worked with drylok before, I assumed it was just too thin to hide any little defects. If it'll smooth out with just that maybe I'll just go for it, thanks for the help!


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Spent the day at NE Herp yesterday. Mike cut some glass up for me, and did a fantastic job cutting a curve for the bowfront. Also got a mistking Mike helped me set up, we drilled the center bracket on the top to have 1 mist nozzle in the front, and 1 on both sides, which will be internally mounted with silicone. Luckily with the height of the black plastic on the top, you can't see anything up a small amount of the misting head. I know it's hard to see, but I'll try to get better pics


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Got more connected for the misting system


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

*Need help*

Ok so everything has been ordered (ie pump, drylok, pigment, etc), but I have still not made a concrete decision on what to use for background material. I'm torn between ecoweb and clay. I really want a moss covered BG, and I want the tank to remain as asthetically pleasing as it will be funtional. Safety of frogs is also a concern, as I've heard a few stories of frogs getting stuck in ecoweb. If anyone has any outstanding opinions or suggestions, please let me know!


----------



## rjudson88 (Oct 23, 2010)

So...I am a crested gecko/iguana owner...just a heads up, and completely ignorant of the care of frogs, but I am in love with these vivs and one day plan to expand to darts... that being said... as soon as I saw what you're viv was becoming I immediately saw a pretty simple background (the bare glass behind the trees/stumps) and more of a jungle/vine scene. Do that frogs need more space than what the ground/trees/sides will provide? To me the GORGEOUS set up you have screams to have a background that is kind of a sky with 3D vines and maybe some 2D plants...am I totally off base/does my post make sense?


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Little update:
Got my fans for circulation. They both have individual controllers so the intake flow and output flow can be adjusted separately. I'm going to run some kind of air duct to make the circulation closed circuit. Glass top is siliconed together on the hinges. Here's a few pics of progress. Got my drylok tinted to the right color, so now just final sanding/ shaping must be done.


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

First layer of drylok has been applied. Definitly some more following for details and texture. What does everyone think? Opinions welcomed!


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

tstratton said:


> First layer of drylok has been applied. Definitly some more following for details and texture. What does everyone think? Opinions welcomed!


I will be doing this in my 40g breeder after finals. What exactly is drylok, and why aren't you doing silicone/coco? What's your plan for making these look like trees?


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Drylok is a latex based waterproofing paint. It's mostly used for sealing basement floors I think. After a few layers of drylok and some vines added it should give off the impression of a buttress/ stump


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

tstratton said:


> Drylok is a latex based waterproofing paint. It's mostly used for sealing basement floors I think. After a few layers of drylok and some vines added it should give off the impression of a buttress/ stump


alright, well i'll keep following this thread to see how it looks when complete. i love the stump idea. it's already got me coming up with ideas of my own.


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Second layer of drylok is going on shorty, i will post pictures when it's dry!


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Little changes in color and texture


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

that's awesome. i cant wait to see this done!


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

any updates on this? this thread just kinda stopped.. Im very interested to see what it looks like now


----------



## gene0514 (Sep 23, 2008)

I suggest covering the artificial trees with something
It seems to have that porous foam look to it
Maybe carve it to look like bark and cover with grout with brown dyes in it 

But if plants cover it, it would probably look fine as is


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks pretty good, I am interested in how you will get that egg crate in there


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

A quick suggestion, brush on some concrete fortifier with a paintbrush and sprinkle the trees with peat. It works wonders!!


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

It's been a real long time, but here is a very small update. Just some tree fern fiber over the drylok.


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

looks reall good. what substrate are u gonna lay down?


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

I put together an ABG like mixture that I've got waiting for this tank. It will be sloped to cover up to about 6 or 7 inches from the bottom glass


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I see some humidity issues that might develop...
I hope you made a fan box or something or those fan are either gonna suck your humidity out or pull dry air into the viv....
also you have lots of cracks where the hinges are...from what I see.
you need to seal it best you can to get that big tank humid...


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

To be honest the top is all smashed... So a new top is in the making with just an internal fan


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

looks good, im gonna have to do some tree buttress tanks myself some time


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks good. What happened to the top? 
I really like the roots. I think this will be awesome!


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Long story about the glass tops, rather not get into it haha. But I'm thinking about using polycarbonate lexan sheets this time just for easy of cutting and drilling. I'm hoping I could still get 6 months to a year with that kind of top.... Anyone have any experience with it? I won't be adding frogs for a while as I want the tank to really grow in, so it wouldn't be the end of the world (just yet) if it warped a little


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Lexan is a great choice, I posted on your first page about it. I have had no warping issues with 3/8" for the past few years. My top isn't even screwed down, just sat in the trim of a 90G. You should be able to make an enclosed fan system very easy working with Lexan.


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah that's what I was thinking I do remember you mentioning that. Good to know thank you!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

tstratton said:


> To be honest the top is all smashed... So a new top is in the making with just an internal fan


really all fans should be internal. unless you're doing the backpack method.
you don't want to have the fans pulling in dry air or pulling out all your good humid air


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah I had an air duct that would have recirculated the air, but that was getting difficult to construct without getting in the way of the lights


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

tstratton said:


> Yeah I had an air duct that would have recirculated the air, but that was getting difficult to construct without getting in the way of the lights


yeah I put them in the front or back.
sorry about your misfortune with the old top.
I hope it goes smoother for you.
good luck...can't wait to see this viv finished


----------



## Azriel (Jun 15, 2011)

I love those buttress roots! Nice job


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

I think im going to take a test run with a cheap experimental clay bg. Ill post pics later!


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Tree fern fibre background with buttress = pure epicness. Clay i've heard in the long term isn't very good.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> really all fans should be internal. unless you're doing the backpack method.
> you don't want to have the fans pulling in dry air or pulling out all your good humid air


I almost always have a fan pulling air from the outside. It's really helpful if your viv gets too warm. I run them them on a timer a couple times a day for around 10 minutes.


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Neontra said:


> Tree fern fibre background with buttress = pure epicness. Clay i've heard in the long term isn't very good.


Ya im kind of aprehensive about it myself, but i figured i'd give it a test run for a few months and see how it turns out. Hopefully with some plants rooting into it, it could hold some sort of long term structure.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

tstratton said:


> Ya im kind of aprehensive about it myself, but i figured i'd give it a test run for a few months and see how it turns out. Hopefully with some plants rooting into it, it could hold some sort of long term structure.


You should talk to Grimm about the clay. His 2 awesome twin 20Hs are clay and they've been set up for about a year and a quarter. He could give some awesome advice on the clay, but for the longest clay background, you really should be using red art. Search up clay substrate and turn that into a background by not baking it.


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

First round of clay try outs

Edit: will post more pics later


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

I see a flaw in your design! I'm assuming the clay will touch the top of the substrate, correct? Your awesome roots are going to get buried if you don't fix it


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Part of the roots will definitely be covered. But I want things to flow and I think it would be too choppy with all the roots showing


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Keep in mind there will be some relatively "steep" slopes, so there will probably be less covered then one would think


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Close up shot


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice... might want to just search online for a bowfront lid... the Aqueon versa-tops for 46BF cost about $50 shipped, shouldn't be too much more for the 72.


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Does your 46b have a brace in the middle? I looked online and the glass cover they make for the 72b is one solid piece... But I have a center brace on this tank that separated two pieces of glass that I had before...


----------

